# Endler fry and crushed flake? do they eat it?



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

Well i just got 5 pairs of endlers last week. (still cant get a decent photo of them) And low and behold one of the females had about 10 or so fry (probably more butwere eaten im sure). I have been feeding the fry finely crushed flake and this powder type fry food. Do you feed your endler fry crushed flake, or do I have to hatch BBS


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

All mine eat crushed flake. Tetra something or other and kensfish spirulina w/ garlic.


----------



## 247Plants (May 10, 2006)

Ive fed dwarf gourami fry the bottoms of the flake food canisters of new life spectrum and they grew like weeds!


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Livebearer fry (Endler's/Guppy, Platy, molly, etc.) are big enough to eat crushed flakes. You don't have to crush them so small so they are practically powder form, but just small enough that the larger fish don't have any interest on them.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I've never seen Endler's eat their fry.


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

Rex Grigg said:


> I've never seen Endler's eat their fry.


EDITED:

Well all I see are about 12 or so fry. What do you think an average yeild is from one female?


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

Rex Grigg said:


> I've never seen Endler's eat their fry.


I've seen a full grown female endler eat day old fry.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Ryzilla said:


> EDITED:
> 
> Well all I see are about 12 or so fry. What do you think an average yeild is from one female?


It can vary, depending on the size of the female. But at times, that doesn't matter, becuase they can have anywhere from 1 to more.


----------



## Titania (Apr 7, 2006)

Mine usually pop out about 5 to 10 at a time. I wouldn't worry too much about the endlers eating their young. If they're in a planted tank, heck if there are even plastic plants in the tank, the young will be fine. Loss of a fry or two won't make much of a dent in your soon-to-be-many endler population. 

I feed my endlers a livebearer flake from Ken's. They absolutely love it. Ken's has terrific quality foods, and the prices are very, very cheap. I've had very good luck with even my betta fry readily eating Ken's size 0 fry foods, and that's not an easy thing. Anyway, check out his website. 
http://www.kensfish.com/kensflake1.html


----------



## meme (May 28, 2011)

crushed flakes thinly and then sprinkle them at top fry will eat it as well as other fish. endlers dont attack their fry they are very peaceful sort of fish. But, please make sure you keep your lid on your tank as the young mature they get more and more frantic and that means alot of jumping out of the tank and committing suicide when you least expect it - your new fish need to acclimate to your tank and tank mates as they get older they adjust and recognize you more. Also, don't keep them with other larger livebearers unless you have a big tank to accommodate. Also, make sure you keep a lot of variety in your endler tank as they tend to interbreed and then you will start seeing some strange behavior - so keep atleast inital strand of different types then start your community.


----------

